# ( Gaming  )  i7 Prozessor sinnvoll?



## Paldonhb (2. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute.

bin am grübeln ob sich ein i7 lohnen würde

hab nen z77xud5h board und nen  3570k Prozessor eingebaut. 
dachte da an den  i7 4790k allerdings ist der für nen 1150 sockel, ich hab nen 1155.  passt der trozdem?


----------



## golani79 (2. Mai 2015)

Nein, der passt nicht - 1150 für 1150 und 1155 für 1155


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2015)

An und für sich sind vier Kerne, acht Threads nicht verkehrt.

Aber von einem sehr guten IvyBridge Core i5 auf einen Core i7 umzusteigen, bringt weniger, als es kostet.
Die Leistungsunterschiede dieser Prozessoren lässt sich viel leichter durch die Wahl der richtigen Grafikkarte ausgleichen.


----------



## Paldonhb (2. Mai 2015)

svd schrieb:


> An und für sich sind vier Kerne, acht Threads nicht verkehrt.
> Aber von einem sehr guten IvyBridge Core i5 auf einen Core i7 umzusteigen, bringt weniger, als es kostet.
> Die Leistungsunterschiede dieser Prozessoren lässt sich viel leichter durch die Wahl der richtigen Grafikkarte ausgleichen.



ok,dann lass ich das erstmal  mit dem prozessor glaub ich.
was wäre den mit RAM? hab nur hab nur 2x4 gb verbaut, sollte ich evtl auf 2x8 umsteigen? wär für witcher 3 ja evtl garnicht so verkehrt?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2015)

Also, ein Wechsel zum Sockel 1150 lohnt sich da auf keinen Fall. Das einzige, was du überlegen KÖNNTEST: einen Xeon 1230v2 nehmen, der passt auf dne Sockel 1155 (nicht mit dem v3 verwechseln! )  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   der kostet 240€ und entspricht einem core i7-3770, nur dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit und 0,1 GHz weniger Takt hat, was man aber nicht merkt. Dafür isser ein Stück günstiger. Je nach dem, was du für die alte CPU bekommst, könnte das Sinn machen - aber nur für die Zukunft! Denn aktuell bringen die 8 Threads der core i7-CPUs noch so gut wie nix, da würdest du bei einem Wechsel kaum einen Unterschied merken. Es kann natürlich sein, dass aber schon mit Witcher 3 die Zusatz-Threads dann doch ausgenutzt werden, daher eben: es kann was bringen, aber dann erst in Zukunft.

Wegen RAM: ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass mehr als 8GB wirklich nötig sind oder viel bringen. Was für ne Grafikkarte hast du denn?


----------



## Paldonhb (2. Mai 2015)

ok, das mit dem prozessor lass ich glaub ich,bringt einfach nichts.
aber ram werde ich glaub ersetzen,auch wegen witcher 3.frag sich nur welche ich da nehmen soll.
grakka ist halt ne titan

EDIT: nochmal wegen dem ram, wär evtl auch garnicht so dumm solange damit zu warten, bis die richtigen DDR4 rauskommen? die momentan kaufbaren  DDR4 sind in meinen augen nur ne Beta version


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2015)

DDR4 ist DDR4 - warum sollte das "Beta" sein? ^^ Da gibt es klare technische Normen, da wird nicht in nem Jahr "anderen" DDR4 geben.

Wie viel RAM hast du denn aktuell? Wenn 8GB, dann würd ich es einfach erst Mal so lassen und abwarten, ob 16GB wirklich was ausmachen bei Witcher 3


----------



## Paldonhb (2. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> DDR4 ist DDR4 - warum sollte das "Beta" sein? ^^ Da gibt es klare technische Normen, da wird nicht in nem Jahr "anderen" DDR4 geben.


in dem vid wird es beschrieben.
zumindest meine ich rausgehört zu haben,das die jetzigen DDR4 alte optimierte riegel sind,und die richtigen kommen erst
Welcher Arbeitsspeicher lohnt sich? Kaufberatung DDR3- und DDR4-RAM [Mai 2015]




Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie viel RAM hast du denn aktuell?


 steht doch oben 2X4 gb 



Herbboy schrieb:


> ob 16GB wirklich was ausmachen bei Witcher 3


siehe link
aber ich denke ich warte einfach etwas. trozdem besten dank.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2015)

Also, ob Witcher 3 von mehr als 8GB profitiert, wird man erst wissen, wenn es rauskommt UND die ersten Patches dann auch Online sind


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Mai 2015)

Also so dolle wird der Unterschied zwischen DDR3 und DDR4 nicht sein, denke ich. Ich würde da eher zum günstigeren DDR3 greifen, wenn Du auf 16 GB aufrüsten willst. Wirklich nötig sind mehr wie 8 GB nicht, schaden tun die 16 GB aber auch nicht.


----------



## Zundnadel (10. Mai 2015)

Bin da auch so ein bisserl am überlegen sagt mal Eure ansicht ob ich es richtig verstanden habe damit sich kein Flaschenhals bildet will nämlich auch so ein bisschen demnächst  Zukunftsicher umstellen ohne gutes geld dem Schlechten hinterher zu werfen Dazu auch vorneweg  die Frage Wieviel Leistung brauch eine Cpu in etwa  die Nächsten 5  Jahre  wirklich und wie hoch ist der Stromverbrauch  nach übertackten?
Bei mir werkelt aktuell  noch ein e Q9400 nit 8Gb ddr 2 ram und eine saphirre 6870 bewätigt selbst noch das aktuelle Old Blood recht ordentlich !!!
Der e 1231 v3 unterstützt max 32 Gb ddr3 ram 1333-1600 mhz 
Das  H97 -board unterstützt max 32 gb ddr3 ram  auch mehr mhz   brauch man aber wieder nicht wirklich oder ? kein z board weil ich den e 1231  ja nicht übertakten will und kann !!! Onboard grafik brauch ich auch nicht weil ich ja das gesparte Geld wieder in eine gute Grafikarte investieren will 
Was ist jetzt eine Gute Grafikkatre ? Ganz einfach eine ohne Flaschenhals dh nach meinem angelesen Wissenstand : 3000-4000 gddr 5 , 384 - 512 bit  , passender mhz takt, max 250 watt also eine  290 oder nividia pendant dx  Dx12( sonst reicht auch ati 7950 ) shader 5.0 sollte sie auch bewältigen und nicht zu vergessen gleich w7 64 bit professionell weil ich ja sonst nicht 4 mal 8 gb ddr 3 1600 mhz  erkannt werden
und nicht zu vergessen ein thermaltake hamburg  520 watt oder berlin 630 watt damit man die ja für Spiele wichtigste Komponente mit 6-8 poligem Kabelmanagement austatten kann
Zum Schluss sollte man sich Vielleicht überlegen ob denn die Grafikkarte auch auf das H-97 board raupasst werden ja immer grösser die Dinger !!!
Jetzt mal im ernst das waren so meine überlegungen die nächsten 5 Jahre wieder ruhe zu haben  höchstens mal die graka zu aktualisieren was meint Ihr  dazu ???
Danke erst einmal fürs mitlesen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2015)

Die MHz sind eh nicht so wichtig. Bei mehr MH hast Du wiederum ne schlechtere Reaktionszeit (CL). Zu den modernen Intels passt DDR3-1600 optimal.

Und Grafikkarte: die reinen Daten sind da bei weitem nicht alles. Bei AMD ist aktuell eine R9 290 top für ca 300€, und die GTX 970 bei Nvidia ist nen Tick schneller und deutlich stromsparender, kostet aber eher 340€. Wegen der Größe: das hängt nicht vom Board, sondern vom Gehäuse ab  

Aber NUR ne neue Grafikkarte wird bei Deinem alten Q9400 auch nicht mehr reichen.


----------

